# Anyone else still do this



## squatting dog (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Dec 31, 2022)

Everynight!!


----------



## Lilac (Dec 31, 2022)

Grandma did it, parents did it and I do it.  My kid does it too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Dec 31, 2022)

Same routine, every night!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 31, 2022)

no.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 31, 2022)

DH automatically locks doors, there have been times when it was a problem. But I don't have to check.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 31, 2022)

Of course.


----------



## Been There (Jan 1, 2023)

My ADT panel shows if any door or window locks are not engaged. I also get a verbal reminder if any locks haven’t been engaged. I have an electronic deadbolt on the front door and just ordered the same lock for the back and side doors. I can control the locks with my cellphone, Alexa or manually with a key.


----------



## deaver (Jan 1, 2023)

yes every night


----------



## IKE (Jan 1, 2023)

Not in a habit of checking the stove but the doors get checked without fail and ADT gets turned on and the rest is up to me and.......


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2023)

No I don't    ... but not a bad idea if it makes you feel secure.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 1, 2023)

No, I lock the door when I come into the house and usually when I leave unless it is a short run I am doing. The burners are turned off when I finish cooking.


----------



## win231 (Jan 1, 2023)

Yes.  After forgetting to turn off the burners once, I check the stove before bed.  Sometimes 2 or 3 times.
Locking doors has become such a habit, I've never forgotten about it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 1, 2023)

Yeah, mainly make sure the coffee pot is off

My woman is the locker of doors 

The shop is my hard target
making sure it's locked
aaaaaand making sure I turned off the air compressor
Hate getting all nestled into bed and hearing that thing kick on


----------



## Chet (Jan 1, 2023)

Not everything at night. Just as I do some things, I do a double check. Example: Do I have money and keys before going out?


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 1, 2023)

*I've always bin a tad fanatical about dubble-chequing the stove at night, and prior to going oot n' aboot. N' I've managed to burn the same habits into the brains of our three daughters. I used to drive Sue crazy when I'd ask if she'd dubble-chequed the stove, even when we both knew we hadn't used it. After a while, I just began doing it meself ... religiously! *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

No... !!


----------



## Bella (Jan 1, 2023)

When I get out of my car, I always lock the doors. I turn off the stove after I'm finished using it. So there's no need to check later. My outside lights regulate themselves. I keep all my doors and windows locked at all times. The only one I'd need to check is the last door I used, and I don't really have to check that because once I'm inside, I immediately lock it behind me.


----------

